# Permanent Residence 26(a) - Require Dept of Labour letter?



## neilkennedy (Oct 21, 2013)

Hello

I'm planning to apply for permanent residence under category 26(a) because I've been living and working in SA for 5 years on a quota work permit - it's not clear whether I need anything from the Dept of Labour - the VFS website seems to suggest that I need:

A certificate from the Department of Labour detailing the average salary earned by a person occupying a similar position in the Republic and that the terms and conditions of the work offer are not inferior to those prevailing in the relevant market sector for citizens or permanent residence.

Has anyone done this? Know if this is required? How to get it?

Thanks

Neil


----------



## neilkennedy (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi @LegalMan - any chance you know about this? - can offer any insight? - thanks


----------



## cly (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi
You don't need any letter from the department of labour. Go to the vfs website, log in and start an application under section 26a. It will give you all the documents you need. Applied for mine and got it in less than 2 months under the same section. The key is to make sure your employment is verifiable because home affairs will definitely call them trust me. I got my ID on the 26 of July. All the best.


----------

